# How Dendrochronology Disproves Noah's Flood



## atlashunter (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## ambush80 (Jun 5, 2019)

*1 Corinthians 1*_ 
20 Where is the wise man? Where is the scholar? Where is the philosopher of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world?21 For since in the wisdom of God the world through its wisdom did not know him, God was pleased through the foolishness of what was preached to save those who believe. 25 For the foolishness of God is wiser than man's wisdom, and the weakness of God is stronger than man's strength. 27 But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong._

So, there.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 5, 2019)

Not sure how that passage applies to tree rings. Maybe a believer can explain it.


----------

